# serrasalmus gibbus



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

does any one know any thing about serrasalmus gibbus like tank size , full grown size, aggression, tank mate yes or no? and any thing else that would help?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Its not a valid species. Probably a rhomb.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Gibbus is the old name for Gold spilo if I remember correctly.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

smtt, I believe you are correct....Gold Spilo


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

You are both wrong, though I can see why you think that with all them crappy p books.

Check it out: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/gibbus.html


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

They look awsome il iek those p's have you evr seen any forsale


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Fishman, I know you are correct on this one but I am giving what LFS would sale them as or what the trade has called them, even the wholesalers. Now we all know both can be wrong but as far as RBP would be concern it would be the Gold Spilo. If he tried to explain all this info the the LFS they would just through him out. So for agruement sake its a Gold Spilo. But fishman good job pointing that out. Thats why your the mod of the links and articals forum!

SMTT


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

thanx guys i was just looking too see if i could get it from the lfs.


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

fishman do you by any chance have a copy of piranhas, keeping and breeding them in captivity by prof. manolito pinkguni if you do would you be able too tell me the real name of the fish on pages23 27 31 52 61 because thats the fish i like and thats the one labled serrasalmus gibbus


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't need to have the book (I don't anyway), Frank has them all covered on this web page.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/Pir_pub_books.html


----------

